# iPhone 3.0. On Board now :)



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Have whacked 3.0 onto my iphone

Very impressed so far!

1)Copy and paste is MINT
2)SMS now has an option to add to contacts instead of having to go through the contacts screen tab
3)SMS also has a task bar showing the message sending (like a timer bar) which is great when sending group texts

Seems more stable (I am running Beta4). Seems quicker in general and there are some nice touches to you tube etc. Keep finding loads of little changes which finally make the iphone unbeatable IMHO. Including bluetoothing music to bluetooth speakers :thumb:

Have some developers slots available for people if you are interested drop me an email to johnaldinho <at sign thingy> mac DOT com


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I have an Iphone 2g that I would happily try it on...


----------



## davemark (Aug 14, 2006)

whens it out officialy ?


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Your guess is as good as mine. Some saying late august....I'm just not the wait around type! Hell I had the first Iphone on here in the Uk running on Orange before most people had seen them :thumb:

I'm just sorting out MMS and tethering to see how that runs on O2


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Slots are now gone. Enjoy  

MMS is sweet! And USB tethering finally answers no wifi hot spot issues for those who don't want to pay for a 3G dongle that hangs off the side of your laptop. Job done!


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

bah i wanted to try 3.0 software why u all answer so quickly on here lol


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah me too slow also 

oh well

Sounds like my next phone will be another iphone too


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

I want this! Where was my offer of the developer slot  LOL


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

King Eric said:


> Have whacked 3.0 onto my iphone
> 
> Very impressed so far!
> 
> ...


Where can I get 3.0 from to try and install? any slots left to try?

STILL no bluetooth from phone to phone! So annoying.............

I do like the iphone, but the Email is annoying, and copy and paste is annoying but seems like they have sorted that!

Jordan


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

Target date was June


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Can you just pay $99 for a developer kit and then download the beta?

Sounds too good to be true


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

yeah u can, but why pay about £50 for what is gonna be a free update when its realeased unless u wanna develop stuff anyway


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Epoch said:


> Can you just pay $99 for a developer kit and then download the beta?
> 
> Sounds too good to be true


I dont fully understand the beta part. I need to do some reading!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Appears you sign up for an apps developer kit and then can play with the beta software

http://developer.apple.com/iphone/program/apply.html


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

aye but like i say thats £67 for whats gonna be a free update


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

nick-a6 said:


> aye but like i say thats £67 for whats gonna be a free update


Might be fun developing stuff


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

i dont think u can run the development software on anything other than a mac
fine if ya got a mac like lol but i dont!


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Developer thingy could be fun -- do you have to have a Mac to run it?? - I knew should have kept hold of the iMac - Doh!!


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

yeah sure i read on the site u need a mac to run the development softwarwe


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like i'll be waiting for the free version! 

Any one know how to get spam emails stopped! They go into the junk email folder on outlook but still get to the iphone! VERY annoying as i'm getting 50 per day!

Jordan


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Yup to develop iPhone apps you need to use a mac - such a shame as I am sure there are a number of people wanting to but not due to having PCs - I'm in the process of sorting out a hackintosh so i can try developing an apps.

As for the BETA - be aware once you upgrade is VERY tricky to downgrade so if you find a bug etc thats stops you doing something you really want tough. Unless you know what your doing your better off just waiting for the normal release.

It will be released just during the keynote speech at the WDCC on June 8th....followed by the release of the new iPhones


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

I thought there was going to be a new iphone released, as o2 have just lowered the prices on them as well.
Have apple said anything about new hardware yet?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Watch out for the price reductions - they have only reduced them if you sign up for 24 months instead of 18. The 18 month prices are still all the same. 

Very clever marketing how everyone things they have put the price down. After 18 months there is virtually no tariff where its worth it. Get the PAYG and monthly simplicity contract and you will pay significantly less over 24 months. Over 18 months its much more touch and go which is the best way to go.


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

I alraedy have it on the 18month contract, but its normally weird for apple to reduce a price. Thats why i thought it would be linked to apple releasing new hardware, but they have yet to release details have they


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

the good thing about apple is previously they have allowed those already in-contract (iPhone contract only) to upgrade at the same price as those out of contract as long as you agreed to starting a new 18 month contract. 
Hopefully they will do this again although by introducing the 24 month contract I bet when the phone is released the 24 month price will be similar to what the 3G 18 months price was and the 18 month price will be even more.


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm never going for an 18 month contract again, the tarrif on the iphone just doesnt suit me... well it didnt, but it does now! After 9 months they will let you reduce your contract. 

I was on £45 per month 400 text and 1200 min, but I was using about 600 text and about 100 min, they wouldnt allow me to alter and change untill 9 months! 

I've now added a bolt on for unlimited text's £7 and reduced the monthly bill from £45 to £35 getting less minutes but I dont use them! 

Also with the 18 months contract, i'm bored of the phone! Its a good phone, but I like blackberrys too, and the grass is always greener! 

Jordan


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Hint - ALWAYS go for the lowest iPhone contract - At anytime you can upgrade if you want to and then if need be go back down as you are not going below the amount you agreed to for 18 months. 
Start at a high monthly rate and they can screw you over.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Rob_Quads said:


> Hint - ALWAYS go for the lowest iPhone contract - At anytime you can upgrade if you want to and then if need be go back down as you are not going below the amount you agreed to for 18 months.
> Start at a high monthly rate and they can screw you over.


you sure, works out cheaper getting the iphone free on the £45 a month tariff (instead of paying for it on the cheaper tariffs) and then downgrading after 9 months plus your getting extra text and call allowance. This was the case a few months ago, dont know if O2 have changed the cost of the iphones on lower tariff so I could be wrong.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Good point - you would save £10 by doing that (Phone is £100 less but tariff is £10 more for 9 months)

I was always looking a the 30/35 tariff for myself. That said I never go out of my £30 tarring so not much to gain from the extra minutes.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Got some more slots available if anyone is interested. johnaldinho (at) mac dot com


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I cannot wait for this to be released fully. It fixes everything wrong with the iPhone and make it the perfect phone. 

I just wish they would hurry up!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

so is there definitely going to be a new iPhone out in June....??
Any set date? and also... are they releasing it on any other networks??


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

Just read this thread and was wondering how do i go about downgrading my tariff as im sure ive had it 9months!! and never manage to dent the 1200mins and on around 2 or 3 occassions surpassed the 500txts...................


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

jason78 said:


> Just read this thread and was wondering how do i go about downgrading my tariff as im sure ive had it 9months!! and never manage to dent the 1200mins and on around 2 or 3 occassions surpassed the 500txts...................


You....ring up O2 and say "I would like to change my tariff


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Short1e said:


> so is there definitely going to be a new iPhone out in June....??
> Any set date? and also... are they releasing it on any other networks??


Chance are it will be released on the 8th of June after the Keynote speed at the WWDC. 99% sure it won't be on anything other than O2 has they have ti locked down contract wise for a few years yet.

(99.9% the new phone will be released thanks to all the parts manufacturers releasing what Apple have ordered)


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

I read that apple have a get out clause from O2 after 2 years, which is coming to an end. So maybe open it up to more networks. Also do you have any more details on the new iphone? Do you think existing iphone customers will be allowed an early upgrade like last time?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Not heard of that clause anywhere else. 

As for the details - its all guesswork and no-one will know until the keynote. We have a good idea of hardware due to the manufacturers releasing what apple have ordered but thats about it.


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Rob_Quads said:


> Not heard of that clause anywhere else.
> 
> As for the details - its all guesswork and no-one will know until the keynote. We have a good idea of hardware due to the manufacturers releasing what apple have ordered but thats about it.


It was in this month's Stuff mag... what hardware changes? better camera etc?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Email sent requesting a trial slot 

Thanks


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

lots of rumours etc here
http://www.i4u.com/hot/iPhone-2009.html


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

just got 3.0 of mr eric, top banana got it working and seems good but how you use the mms i cant seem to see it ?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

nick-a6 said:


> just got 3.0 of mr eric, top banana got it working and seems good but how you use the mms i cant seem to see it ?


Don't think it is enabled by the network yet


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

yeah but i thought there would still be the app etc to try and send it cause at the moment i cant find it!


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Rob_Quads said:


> Chance are it will be released on the 8th of June after the Keynote speed at the WWDC. 99% sure it won't be on anything other than O2 has they have ti locked down contract wise for a few years yet.
> 
> (99.9% the new phone will be released thanks to all the parts manufacturers releasing what Apple have ordered)


I'd say its very unlikely any new phone will be released on the 8th June. The WWDC is 8th - 12th June, even if the announcement comes on the 8th it'll be a good few weeks until the new phone hits the shops. The 3g was announced 9th June 2008 and wasnt released until July 11th so I cant see it being any quicker this time around.

As with all Apple hardware & software releases they're masters at keeping it all secret until they actually make the announcement. Alot of rumours about what new features it'll contain, some of the ones i've heard are better camera, improved screen think OLED, improved WiFi speeds, bigger capacity and the OS upgrade giving you MMS, advanced bluetooth features, video recording etc.

The O2 clause thing; again rumours but not heard anything official in the press about it.


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Just so you all know there is an app out there called BiteSMS, i've used this from the start, basically it counts your messages for you so you dont fo over the limit! You can forward SMS, and you can also add contacts easy! Also add smileys and so on...

I know the new 3.0 sounds good, but some of the stuff is already out there! 

Cut and paste will help me out loads with my business Email's! 

Jordan


----------

